# First time Surf Fishing



## All_in (Apr 24, 2021)

I've lived at VA Beach for 10 years and have never tried it till now...mostly a lake angler. That was wild! I ended up at San bridge about 100 feet out because it was almost low tide. I couldn't cast out to the shelf unless I got out there. No dice though...i was thinking about little island pier in a couple weeks. I've read reports of good success in past years, but nothing recent. Anyone confirm it?


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Try behind the market, the s turn around pike st. , and aroud the ramp at back bay. You don't have to cast to far out to catch. Lots of fish swimming right behind the breakers.


----------



## All_in (Apr 24, 2021)

Benji said:


> Try behind the market, the s turn around pike st. , and aroud the ramp at back bay. You don't have to cast to far out to catch. Lots of fish swimming right behind the breakers.


Thanks... I'll have to give those a shot. I was using squid... Is that a good option?


----------



## Fishlife (Jul 21, 2017)

All_in said:


> I've lived at VA Beach for 10 years and have never tried it till now...mostly a lake angler. That was wild! I ended up at San bridge about 100 feet out because it was almost low tide. I couldn't cast out to the shelf unless I got out there. No dice though...i was thinking about little island pier in a couple weeks. I've read reports of good success in past years, but nothing recent. Anyone confirm it?


I've never personally fished little island but I have fished the surf around sandbridge. I have talked to folks who had pretty good success fishing it but from what I've seen and been told it is small so it gets crowded fast. If you are going to fish that area, I would just go to back bay. You could use squid and that is an ok option but I would go out with some fresh shrimp, fishbites, and dig up some sand fleas. Just my 2 cents though. Good luck.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

All_in said:


> Thanks... I'll have to give those a shot. I was using squid... Is that a good option?


It's good to have as an option. Fresh shrimp and sand fleas, and fish bites would be better imo


----------



## Weaselrunner (Apr 16, 2021)

What flavor of fish bites have you had luck with?


----------



## Fishlife (Jul 21, 2017)

Weaselrunner said:


> What flavor of fish bites have you had luck with?


My go-to is sandflea flavor and my #2 is shrimp.


----------



## Weaselrunner (Apr 16, 2021)

Thanks


----------



## Harrymanz (May 28, 2018)

Fleas fleas fleas


----------



## Lukeksnyder1 (Nov 12, 2019)

Fresh shrimp. Never bother with that frozen bait shrimp crap (oddly it’s often more expensive than buying fresh...5$ for 1/2 lb tub of frozen bait shrimp at the gas station vs 8-9$ a pound for fresh). Sand fleas for sure. I’ve tried fishbites several times and find them to be lacking. Like salted bait they stay on the hook well, but what’s that matter if they’re not getting bites (I tend to fish very actively and check and recast bait often). I could see their use if you were drinking with buddies or watching the kiddos and wanted a few lines in the water. Hear people tip they’re shrimp with fishbites to keep it on the hook better and that seems valid. Imho. 2 cents.


----------



## Fishlife (Jul 21, 2017)

Lukeksnyder1 said:


> Fresh shrimp. Never bother with that frozen bait shrimp crap (oddly it’s often more expensive than buying fresh...5$ for 1/2 lb tub of frozen bait shrimp at the gas station vs 8-9$ a pound for fresh). Sand fleas for sure. I’ve tried fishbites several times and find them to be lacking. Like salted bait they stay on the hook well, but what’s that matter if they’re not getting bites (I tend to fish very actively and check and recast bait often). I could see their use if you were drinking with buddies or watching the kiddos and wanted a few lines in the water. Hear people tip they’re shrimp with fishbites to keep it on the hook better and that seems valid. Imho. 2 cents.


I typically pair a piece of fishbite w/shrimp or a real sandflea. I usually fish 4-5 rods so I'll try a different bait setup on each to see what they are favoring for the day.


----------

